# why men don't watch women's sports...



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/hays/030822.html

I know it is a Page 2 editiorial but still something to think about...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think pretty much everything they say in there is true. The reason I do not watch is because I get bored when I do -- I can't pinpoint an exact reason why, but I do.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Interesting; maybe you should look into that...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It was an interesting read. 

Disclaimer... this is NOT an attack on all men... note the SOME I have indicated below. And, read the whole post, I do mention things other than the frail male ego for reasons they do not watch.

Here is my take on why SOME men don't watch women's sports...

It is one thing to see another man perform better than the average coach potato could have ever hoped for, but to see a woman perform better than Mr. Coach Potato ever did... crap, that just makes him feel BAD, INFERIOR.... so why watch? Of course, if these women were playing in bikini tops, etc. etc. then they could overlook their own issues with performance because they can "OBJECTIFY" the women.

Another reason - the physical aspect of the competition. Women simply do not have the strength men do. And, for the simple minded, all they want to see is brute strength. They couldn't tell you what kind of offense the Rockets run, so watching the Comets perfect execution of a motion offense is beyond their capabilities and understanding... the play didn't end with a POWER DUNK... just a perfectly executed 8 foot jumper...

Another reason - the level of play. I think the WNBA hurts itself with it's grueling schedule and the level of play suffers. I have seen many college teams that I think are better than WNBA teams. But the league schedules the games in a way that makes the most businesss sense and, at times, the level of play suffers. And, for average fan with a high basketball IQ - this is VERY FRUSTRATING.

Another reason - the time of year these events take place. This weekend, for example, I choose to enjoy some time outside rather than watching women's sports on TV. I am sure many men did the same thing. And, honestly, I have enjoyed watching the Little League World Series on TV. I like the purity of the game the kids play... and the HIGH level of competition. I would be watching if it were softball or baseball... if my schedule permitted.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

This is a very interesting topic.


First off "why don't men watch women's sports". Well how about you answer the bigger question, why don't women watch women sports? Seriously women out number men, and people want men to watch women sports? Why? Because males like sports because it is a release of aggression and passion and just regular competition? Seriously the bigger question is why don't more women watch women sports. The only reason moms bring their daughters to games most likely is to show them good female role models in sports. I have never see any girl talk about the WNBA, talk about stats, preformances, playoffs, anything unless they were a real athlete. 


Yes men do watch women sports if the athlete they are watching is attractive or hot. Take Anna for example or Holly McPeak, and yes I think Sue Bird fits in that category.

But the article brings up why don't men mind watching Dirk play or Randy Johnson? What the hell, well maybe because most men watching are not attracted to other men. Men want to watch attractive women because men are attracted to women. I'm sure tons of women have done the same thing, oh your husband is watching a pointless sporting event again. But hey Tony Parker is playing, Bret Farve is playing or even Kobe Bryant, before his little mixup with the law. So I will watch and be entertained just look at him. 

The Fantasy league part of that article made me sick. I'm a male and I hate everything and anything to do with Fantasy leagues. But it is ture those stupid leagues bring fans to the game, even if they are for the wrong reasons.




Here is why I don't watch many women sports. Ok when I'm watching tv I'm usually with my brother or some other guys. Ok I'm not "man" enough to say hey lets watch this WNBA game. I seriously would if I was by myself. And yes I would like watching women's athletics because I find athletic women really attractive. Beach volleyball, gymnastics, basketball, all of them, if there is a attractive girl on it I will watch. But attractiveness is all around us, it is in male sports just as much as women sports, sex sell simple as that. But I do not get bored watching women sports, even if there is not a super hot woman playing. I find all compeitition interesting and I'm a student of the game and competing in general, no matter what sex it is competing. But women sports just are not on that much. I would actually want to watch my lady Gophers play basketball more, but I can't they are not on tv, same with the women's track team or the women's hockey team.



But again the real question is, why don't women watch women's sports.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Another reason - the level of play. I think the WNBA hurts itself with it's grueling schedule and the level of play suffers. I have seen many college teams that I think are better than WNBA teams. But the league schedules the games in a way that makes the most businesss sense and, at times, the level of play suffers. And, for average fan with a high basketball IQ - this is VERY FRUSTRATING.


I think that is why I dont like the WNBA. I would much rather watch a womens NCAA game.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Sexual exploitation is unacceptable and inappropriate. However, since the media wants to use this tactic with the women to gain fans, the NBA won't mind more fans as well. Tell the NBA ballers to hit the weights and the ab machine because the NBA season isn't that far away. Heck, why wait for the season to start when there are magazines out there that need a nice front cover and features?


This is something Comets_Always23 brought up in another thread, and the think the issue is connected with this one.

Ok here it is, Eminem, he has no shirt on, he is being "exploited" just like the WNBA players were in those tv ads supposedly. Does anyone care, no because it sells. Why don't companies want NBA players to do this, I don't know, maybe because they are black and American pop culture has not turned the corner yet, but that is not the issue. Here is proof that women are not the only ones being "exploited" in ads. Do I sit here saying Eminem is giving a bad name to rappers everywhere, giving a bad name to males? No, they are people and can do whatever they want, if the company comes calling and say wear this in the comercial, who would say no to that? In this country sex sells, heck in the world sex sells and nothing can change that. I'm for it, no, but again nothing can change that, and hey I like seeing those WNBA players lookin sexy those comercials. Is Eminem a athlete no, but athletes and music artists are in the same boat, they are very high on the list in terms of American culture icons.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Honestly... sex sells. Men or women and both are exploted and both use it to advance their own careers. It is a personal choice and I am not going to judge anyone for using what they can to advance their careers... to a certain point. As long as they don't cross that line, I certainly understand.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When the games become more asthetically pleasing to watch I will watch it. Everyone says more fundamentals, but if that is the case why are scores so low. I mean if they ever crack 100 points it is a miracle. I don't watch women sports because women athletes simply don't interest me. It has nothing to do with me hating women or anything like that. And I could care less if they were attractive or not, because Volleyball has some georgeous women but I just can't watch it either. 

When the stadiums are full, maybe then the games will be more interesting. It sucks watching games where the fans are disguised as blue seats. I don't want to games where I can hear the conversations in the stands. Not good for TV. And why don't women go to these games, women are people to, tell them to watch Teresa Weatherspoon miss another layup or Mago Dydek to be 7'2 and never dunk. I mean I like graceful athletes that is why the NBA is my favorite sport, but I am sorry the WNBA doesn't do it for me.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I watch women's sports. But I watch any kind of sports (at least everything that is on TV), so I don't think if I count.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> This is a very interesting topic.
> 
> 
> First off "why don't men watch women's sports". Well how about you answer the bigger question, why don't women watch women sports? Seriously women out number men, and people want men to watch women sports? Why? Because males like sports because it is a release of aggression and passion and just regular competition? Seriously the bigger question is why don't more women watch women sports. The only reason moms bring their daughters to games most likely is to show them good female role models in sports. I have never see any girl talk about the WNBA, talk about stats, preformances, playoffs, anything unless they were a real athlete.




You should come to the north side of houstontexas sometime. I'm not an athlete but the WNBA is ALL I talk about. However, i am planning on playing basketball this year.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> You should come to the north side of houstontexas sometime. I'm not an athlete but the WNBA is ALL I talk about. However, i am planning on playing basketball this year.


If you would have read my post carefully I did said that_I have never see any girl talk about the WNBA, talk about stats, preformances, playoffs, anything *unless they were a real athlete.* _ I should have added "themselves" in that sentence though at the end. But that is what I ment, most women don't talk about sports unless they personally are in athletics. But fat guys with beer guts the site of beach balls talk sports all the time....


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*IMO...*

I agree with Gym Rat on what she was saying about the scheduling, even though I wonder about the time of year thing. Nascar is during this time of year, as well as golf, and men (and women) make time for those sports. I do wish the scheduling of games was better though, but I don't turn off the tube because of it. These women try hard with what they are handed, plus I love ALL basketball!

Next, some people complain about the low scoring or the games being boring: Have you watched some of those NBA games?Sometimes I thought I would die in my chair! All the punching the ball down low and isolation plays on EVERY posession (unless you run and gun like the Mavs or the Kings): OHMIGOD! I've seen some messed up plays on plenty of occassions too:The 'Butterfingers' syndrome, dribbling the ball off the shoes, missing the entire basket on a free throw, overthrowing the ball, and yes missed lay-ups. After all of that in a season I am not going to complain that the women in the WNBA miss too many lay-ups. 

Ozzy said something about why don't women watch women's sports? Women do go to WNBA games (And not for role model purposes)! More come out every season. Every game isn't a sell out, but neither was the NBA back in the early days. No, every woman doesn't go, and every man doesn't go to see NBA games either. The point is women go. I know you have not met a women who isn't a athlete talk about the WNBA....I HAVE!!! So there are women out there; you just have to run into one. Oh yeah, the comment about not being man enough to want to watch the WNBA in front of your friends: COME ON! Perhaps they want to watch too, but they won't admit it either. The male pride thing needs to go out the window seriously. I think that is one reason some men don't watch WNBA games or any women's sports. 

NewMessiah said he may would go to a game if more people showed up. What? Why is that? If you really want to see the game you'd go if no one showed up!

Also, just because you are wired to gawk at women doesn't mean you have to do it. Women gawk at men, and the same goes for them too.

I know sex sells and that is unfortunate, and I know men and women are exploited. However, women have ALWAYS been sexualized or objectified.


I am glad everyone has an opinion and is willing to share on here, because some messageboards suck at this.:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

FYI... this Gym Rat is a she, not a he.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Sorry Gym Rat!*

My apologies, Gym Rat!:yes:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

"Objectifying", when it comes to men and women are, two different things. They shouldn't be, but they are. 

Without getting too deep into it, white males are the ones that hold the most power in this country, so when they objectify women, there is power behind it. When women reciprocate, it really has no meaning to it. Its like when African americans call caucasians "honky" - most of the time, the white person feels no effect from it as when a black person is called a "******" by a white person. Theres history behind women being pigeon-holed and objectified.

so, why don't women watch women's sports? 

Thats a good question, Ozzy, and the simple answer is that its just not a feminine thing to do. But what is feminine? What does that really mean? Generation after generation of women have been resigned to being solely home-makers, throwing tupperware parties, resigned to the home in times of war... Sports just isn't part of women's history like it has been for men. Gender roles push men and women in two different directions- little boys get water guns, footballs and are signed up for little league while little girls receive a barbie doll, a pretty new dress, and go to ballet lessons. Any deviation from those roles especially at an age where acceptance is most important, dissolves many of those that have interest.

A woman playing football? Thats ridiculous. But why is it seen as ridiculous? Because a woman playing in that type of sport would have to be muscular and aggressive (among other things), traits saved for men and completely oppostie from what our historical image of women are (as dainty, weak, and in need of protecting)

Why don't we talk about a woman Wilt Chamberlain? Because women's sports never really existed until TITLE IV came about and even then it took decades for women's sports to make any sort of dent into our culture.

And it will take many more decades before womens sports beyond the high schoollevel will be socially acceptable (basketball, hockey, softball) 

Stuart

P.S. and it doesn't help that there are a higher percentage of lesbians in sport -- no stats, but seemingly irrefutable -- further pushing away "girly girls" that are afraid to associate themselves with a sexuality that is so looked down upon. Again, the issue of acceptance.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm amazed that any of you think this article is worth any respect at all. I think it is offensive, stereotypical garbage. Here is what I have to say to Graham Hays, author of that ESPN article:

It is a sad thing when the professional culture-bashers can find nothing better to do than call people bigots, sexists, racists, or just terrible human beings because of their choice of hobbies.

Like many who grew up in Indiana, I think basketball is the best sport there is. I don't follow bass fishing, or horse racing, or (despite your best efforts to show that I am a hypocrite) Little League or the AAU. I don't even follow the NFL. I might watch college hoops a few times a year, or the Olympics every couple of years, but the only league I really follow is the one that has the greatest athletes in the world playing the best sport ever invented: the NBA.

As ridiculous as it may sound to many, I wouldn't mind if the NBA were co-ed. In fact, if Lisa Leslie decided to try out for an NBA team, I'd be cheering for her, just like I cheered for Annika Sorenstam when she was in a PGA tournament. But realistically, I don't see her scoring much, even on Dalibor Bagaric. I've watched a few women's hoops games, and the play just wasn't strong enough to keep me interested. So no, sir, I don't want to watch UConn-Duke. I'd rather see a high level of play, so I'll watch Bulls-Warriors.

It is unfortunate that you are unwilling to accept my choice of interests without accusing me of all sorts of other stereotypes. Apparently you've had a very long discussion with my psychiatrist (who doesn't exist) since you seem to know a whole lot about what makes me tick. Problem is, you are wrong about almost everything you say.

-I don't participate in fantasy sports leagues. Actual leagues are interesting enough to me.

-I've never gambled in my life. Why don't you make your next vacation to Las Vegas; you won't see me at Caesar's Palace, but you will see lots of women at the slot machines. I guess gambling isn't as much of a "guy thing" as you say it is.

-You don't have to have heard of a player before to be able to watch him or her and be impressed. If I were you, I'd change "You have to know someone to enjoy the sport" to "You have to know someone to make a comment about his personality" -- and then take your own advice, since you're assuming a lot about me and other men without having met us.

-I couldn't care less what a team's nickname is. My team is the Indiana Pacers, and I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what a Pacer is. Anyone?

-I hardly ever watch TV, and I NEVER channel-surf, I only turn the TV on when I know what I'm going to watch. And for your information, I read two or three newspaper opinion pages and three or four political blogs a day, I listen to viewpoints from both sides of the aisle. I don't watch Bill O'Reilly because I think he is obnoxious and doesn't give the other side a chance to make its point. He assumes things about his guests without giving them a chance to talk. But if anyone shouldn't be criticizing O'Reilly it's you because you're even more boorish and believe even more stereotypes than O'Reilly does.

-I've never listened to sports radio. I'd rather be watching the game on TV.

-I don't watch women's tennis or women's soccer because those two sports don't interest me. If I want to see hot women, I'll head to a club and meet some myself, thank you ver much, rather than join you in front of the TV to drink a beer and ogle at Serena Williams.

-I actually put the mute button on during most commercial breaks because ads are almost all loud and obnoxious, no matter what they're selling. But that's just me.

Finally, when you've run out of stereotypes, it's time for you to accuse men of joining Vijay Singh in a backlash against feminism.

Your first paragraph here is right on: "Here's the typical man, just trying to quietly go through life replacing his divots and changing his oil every 3,000 miles, only to find himself blamed for generations of inequality. It's not as if he had anything to do with glass ceilings or salary differences in the workplace. Heck, last year's three-percent bump was barely enough to pay for that new Big Bertha ERC II Forged Titanium Driver." I hate the way I, as a nineteen-year-old white male, am held responsible for racism and sexism, the way white males are given a disadvantage in applying for colleges or jobs, the way their athletic programs are eliminated because of the quota system that Title IX has become. I've never bought a Titanium Driver, but hey, I'm not one to nitpick; this paragraph is right on.

Except that apparently, you're being sarcastic, and i AM responsible for glass ceilings and salary differences, and above all, the gender barrier in sports. Never mind that I am thrilled that the gender barrier may soon be broken in one sport (golf) if Michelle Wie is as good as she's cracked up to be. Never mind that I love the opportunities women are now getting to participate in athletics. But there I go nitpicking again. Your point is that I guess I must think the same way as Vijay Singh because each of us has a penis. Good one, big guy!

Mr. Hays, don't you DARE compare me to bigots like Vijay Singh. Don't you DARE assume that I'm a sexist because I like the NBA but not the WNBA. I don't need to ask you or anyone else what my interests are allowed to be. Not all NBA fans are alike, you know. We're not all gamblers or couch potatoes or sexists or whatever, we like all kinds of different things. We can talk about them when you write your next article about how one's choice of hobbies makes one a horrible person.


----------

